# On Hamster Helper, Prairie Oysters, and Exotic Testicles



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

I've slowed my brain down a bit, I just read this back. 
Sometimes I really should just stop before I even start. :blush:


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

NO WAI. These are good times!


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Paha. Easy for you to say. lol


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I don't even know what you think you said was bad.

It's all good :2thumbs:


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

lol Not bad, just stupid and embarrassing lol 

I was thinking I probably shouldn't have advertised F the C and my little head board awkward comment was just not, it was just not right. lol It was a little left


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I kinda like that i can be completely honest on here. I can be myself and not censor what i say (within the forum rules).

Anyway you make me laugh and i don't think you are awkward or emabarassing.


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Thanks Domo. I am glad I can make you laugh. I like making people laugh.  As long as it's not at me. Well, I mean I do things to make family and friends laugh at me...just not a big fan of being laughed at without being part of the joke. lol 
I am very awkward in person. I appreciate the thought though. :friends:

I can be myself-I just, my thought process may be a bit different, so I could be dwelling(tenfold) about something this stupid in a week...a month...:blush:


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Of course i am not laughing AT you. No one likes that!

You might be dwelling on it in a week or month, but then just think...Domo thinks i am awesome :jiggy:


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

lol I wasn't saying you were laughing AT me. lol Now that I wrote that I will think that maybe you were and the joke is on me because I think you weren't. lol 

I will be like, all is good because Domo thinks I'm awesome.:goodjob: Look it says so here:rtfm: and I will show people a printed out page of this forum saying so...


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

:lol: Haha oh dear now what have i done?!

I thought that maybe you thought that i was laughing at you so i wanted to tell you i wasn't :bonk:

Haha yes, the bible of Domo!


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

lol. Look at the icon smiley guy with the memo.  "DoMo says So!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*



STP said:


> lol Not bad, just stupid and embarrassing lol



I didn't see it that way at all, STP.



STP said:


> I was thinking I probably shouldn't have advertised F the C and my little head board awkward comment was just not, it was just not right. lol It was a little left



That's generally a good thing, though. It's always good to have a little left in case you wake up in the middle of the night and you just can't get back to sleep and then you get the hungries.


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Well thanks.  Did you save anything for munchies? Can't sleep?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*


Leftover hamburger helper with peas
Peanut butter  and honey sandwiches
Pogos (corn dogs)
Crackers with about 5 differrent kinds of cheese
Pickles, green olives, pickled beets


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Mmm i love peanut butter and honey on sanwiches. I also love honey, banana and cheese on toast!

What is hamburger helper?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

It's noddles and various kinds of seasonings and sauce - just add cooked ground beef and whatever else you want (peas in this case), cook all together for a quick casserole.


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

All that stuff sounds yummy. There is Tuna helper too. Same deal, take out beef add tuna


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

There's probably also Hamster Helper. Take out tuna; add hamster.


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

They stopped making that though because all the hammies were nearing extinction because it would take so many to make a meal.


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Mmm i love a good hamster :lol:

Well i think we have something similar to your hamburger helper - Welcome to Continental Australia

You just have to add meat and vegies usually.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I might also have some :spam: now that i think about it.


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Meat in a can....:nah:


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

What's that other stuff in a can like spam?  Is it click? i think it's American. Maybe it's Cliqu?. No. that can't be right. Clicke bagh. 

I actually like it all. Corned beef-yum! lol


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I've never actually tried spam but i don't want to haha

My dad makes the best corned beef!


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

A lot of people don't like Spam. lol I haven't had a food I don't like yet, which would be why I actually like the stuff.

Your dad makes corned beef? Nice. :goodjob:

Have you ever had Prairie Oysters?


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Yep dad cooks corned beed in a pressure cooker and it comes out super tender.

I've had oysters, not sure what a Prairie oyster is?


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Sounds good. Is it a lot of work to do the corned beef, I mean a lot of prep?

If anyone ever offers you on, totally try it. Very good!:goodjob: lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prairie_oyster_(cocktail)

Urban Dictionary: prairie oyster

prairie oyster: Definition from Answers.com


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

No prep at all with the corned beef. You just chuck some stock, brown sugar, bay leaves (and some other secret spices i can't remember) and then put the meat in. Put the lid on and pressure cook it for i think 30 ish minutes. Then he adds some potatoes, carrots etc at the end.

'A drink typically served the morning after a night of hard drinking, the Prairie Oyster consists of a raw egg, Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce. The egg is broken into a glass so as not to break the yolk, which causes the drink to bear a similarity to the texture of an actual oyster.'

mg:

Have you tried kilpatrick oysters?


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

lol DOH! Your not suppose to tell her! lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Aussie Oyster Recipes - How to Cook Oysters: An Australian Recipe for Carpetbag Steak, Oyster Kilpatrick and More | Suite101.com

Cookbook:How to cook oysters - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks

Oysters Kilpatrick :: Recipe :: ABC South Australia


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*



Domonation said:


> No prep at all with the corned beef. You just chuck some stock, brown sugar, bay leaves (and some other secret spices i can't remember) and then put the meat in. Put the lid on and pressure cook it for i think 30 ish minutes. Then he adds some potatoes, carrots etc at the end.
> 
> 'A drink typically served the morning after a night of hard drinking, the Prairie Oyster consists of a raw egg, Worcestershire sauce, and hot sauce. The egg is broken into a glass so as not to break the yolk, which causes the drink to bear a similarity to the texture of an actual oyster.'
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I wasn't talking about the drink.  

Your dad sounds like a good cook to. No I have never had kilpatrick oysters.
~~~~

Yum. Those Oysters sound really good.


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Yeah dad is good at cooking meat and stews. THe more traditional meals.

Kilpatrick oysters are good. It an oyster with bacon, worstershire sauce, lemon etc


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*



STP said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't talking about the drink.



Urban Dictionary: prairie oyster


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Dr.Baxter put links of your oysters and the one shows a pic of Kilpatrick. Looks very good! 

lol Oh look there's the oyster I was talking about.


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Have you ever eaten Kangaroo?


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I've never even seen a Kangaroo.  Have you? Have you eaten Kangaroo testicles?


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

Yeah i've eaten it before. It's ok. A bit gamey for my liking. It's got a very strong taste.

And no...no i have never eaten a kangaroo's testicles haha


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

I imagine it would be gamey. 

Don't you use all the meat on the roo?  lol


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas*

You would use all the meat if you were making mince, but if you went out to dinner they would serve you a fillet of it, not just dump some testicles on the plate :lol:


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

lol But that's the best part!
It is actually good. Once you get past the whole...well testicle thing. lol

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------

LOL I just noticed the title of this thread. lol I don't know how I missed that. :goodjob:


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha what animals testicles have you eaten?

My god this is a weird conversation. I think everyone else will be very confused!


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh you know, the testes of Elephant (very filling), goose, giraffe, Chihuahua (appetizers) oh yeah and Prairie oysters! :fool:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

Gnats? Skeeters? Hummingbirds? T-Rex?


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Three types of sprinkles and family pack oysters (one per package serving size thirty)


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

Where is the vomiting smilie when you need it


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

lol No really though. I was serious about the bull.


----------



## Jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought this thread was something to do with the telly programme I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here!


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

I've eaten crocodile. Tastes like chicken.

Do you eat moose?


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

I have tried Moose. I don't usually eat wild meat though.

Croc. Hmmm. Yum?

I really like buffalo but again...


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah the croc was good. It was in a sushi dish i had at a restaurant.

I genereally just stick to the normal meats like lamb, chicken, beef. I find most other things too rich.

I always like to try new things though.

Have you tried vegemite. That's probably the most Australian thing i can think of!


----------



## Jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

Vegemite and Timtams Yummie


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

lol I was going to ask you about vegimaite earlier. I haven't tried before, but my friend has and he says it's disgusting but he also said I would like it. lol 

I won't eat lamb either. I mean of course I would if it was put in front of me, but it's not anything I would order. 


I don't eat meat much at all anymore but if I do it's chicken,turkey,ham,beef. 
Buffalo is nice and lean and isn't all that wild anymore but I still consider it that way.

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




Jackie said:


> Vegemite and Timtams Yummie




What are TimTams?


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

Hehe yeah Tima Tams are the best. The are a chocolate biscuit http://www.arnotts.com.au/our-products/products/arnotts-tim-tam.aspx

YEah vegemite is an aquired taste. It reaaaaally salty. Best on toast with lots of butter.

All pig products are good 

I feel the same way about Kangaroo, it's extremely lean and got tonnes of iron, protein etc but it just doesn't seem right eating a national icon!


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Those Tim Tams look really good. Yum.


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

They are a little too good.

I used to have a friend and his mum worked for the company that makes them, so she would get tonnes of free stuff. God we used to eat so many of them.


----------



## Jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

A Mate of mine sent me some, they are addictive and I love the Tim Tam slam


----------



## Domo (Dec 11, 2009)

Mm hell yes!

Now i feel like tim tams :lol:


----------

